# NOT WORKING  LG GE20LU10 external rewriter



## Easily Confused (Feb 17, 2009)

New to iMac.  This LG was recommended to me as an external rewriter that is compatible with iMac OS X (version 10.5.6).  iMac shows it is listed in Hardware Overview and Under Disk Utility, but I am unable to access it.  The software didn't seem to download from the accompanying CD.  When I try to open a folder I get "There is no default application specified to open the document" ... "Choose application" (although I can access a list of applications,  I have no clue what is needed here)  In a couple of folders with the Preview picture on the front it said, "Couldn't open the file. It may be corrupt or a file format that Preview doesn't recognize".  I don't know what to do next.  I wanted to take my old photos or home movie CDs & DVDs and transfer contents to a new DVD (which would be in the external drive).  This is the only reason I got it. (The store first recommended the MacBook Air Superdrive, which I had to return as it isn't compatible.  They then recommended this.)  I think the fault is with me, but I don't know what to do next.      Thank you for any help or advice you may give.


----------



## fryke (Feb 24, 2009)

I dunno why the thread was closed, but I've reopened it. There doesn't seem to be a reason for the closing to me.

To answer you: What happens if you put an empty DVD-R into the drive when it's connected? Without doing anything else. Does the DVD show up on the desktop or does a window pop up asking you what to do?

What do you mean by "When I try to open a folder..." etc.? Opening a folder on a CD or on the harddrive?


----------



## Easily Confused (Feb 24, 2009)

First, thank you fryke for your help.  The software CD (for the LG) would show up on the desktop.  On the CD were several blue folders.  When I double clicked I got the comment/s that I mentioned in the original post.  Just couldn't get them open to install any software that would make the LG work.  BUT, it turned out there is a solution and maybe this will help someone else.  While it states plainly on the box that the LG GE 20LU10 is "Mac Compatible", the software that comes with it, *is not*!!!  I never heard of that before, but that is what I was told. And I was told to go ahead and purchase Toast (roxio Toast 10 Titanium is what I purchased). The LG works now.  Oh, the software that didn't work is Nero (which was a shame because I have used it before, on Windows, with good results).  I certainly don't understand it all, but everything is working fine now and I am very relieved.  Thank you again for helping me.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey Easily, don't ever rely on third party devices Windows drivers. When you connect a device to a Mac click on the top left Apple symbol while holding down the "option" key and you will see a selection for "System Profiler". This program is you Mac telling you what it sees all over the Mac.


----------



## Easily Confused (Feb 24, 2009)

Satcomer, thank you!  I am learning something new every time I log on! My iMac for Dummies and a couple of other beginner books will be arriving tomorrow (hopefully) and between the books and this forum perhaps I can soon gain enough knowledge to get through some simple tasks.  This is a wonderful place for a newcomer! Thank you again.


----------

